# Julio Estrada (b. 1943)



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Mexican composer who studied with Nadia Boulanger, Messiaen, Stockhausen and Ligeti.

Estrada doesn't seem to get mentioned often here at TC. He's shown great interest in Native American music. I can't claim to be highly knowledgeable about him, but I love Ishini'Ioni in particular. The Arditti Quartet has recorded a CD of his music, and his works appear on other recordings.

Ishini'Ioni 
(YouTube split into two parts)


----------

